# What kind of GS mix is my puppy?



## Snagglepants (Jul 18, 2011)

We've had all kinds of different opinions on what our puppy is since we picked her up. She's about 4 months right now and right around 20 pounds, adding 2-3 pounds a week. 

Her coat is shortish, but softer than most of the German Shepherds I've interacted with. Her snout seems a little shorter than a pure GSD, and her ears are extremely floppy (though pointy like a GSD). She also has a set of dew claws on her hind legs. Her tail is very long, and her ears are bent in half and never raise fully.

The vet thinks she's probably a german shepherd + great pyrenees mix (she's got the dew claws and a white stripe on the top of her snout, and on the end of her tail), but I'm thinking she looks more like a german shepherd + golden retriever mix.

Here are some random photos of her that are pretty recent. Sorry for the bad quality, my phone stinks:

https://picasaweb.google.com/snagglepants/Izzy?authuser=0&feat=directlink

You can see the stripe on her snout really well on the first photo of that album. You can also see what I mean by the ears being bent. Her underside and tail are on display in the later photos of her sprawled out and snoring like a bum.

Any ideas would be appreciated. In the end, it doesn't really matter to us, but we're pretty curious to hear what others think.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if she were great pyrenees I'd think she'd be alot bigger..I'd think some type of terrier cross..whatever she is , she is REALLY CUTE!


----------



## Snagglepants (Jul 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> if she were great pyrenees I'd think she'd be alot bigger..I'd think some type of terrier cross..whatever she is , she is REALLY CUTE!


Yeah, when we first took her to the vet just after 3 months, he was telling us she was going to get pretty massive pretty quick, but it hasn't happened so far. Thinking she'll more be in the 40-50 lbs range.

Terrier cross? I haven't heard that suggested yet. What did you see that made you think terrier?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'd say terrier mix, too... and to be honest, I don't see much GSD in there, but she's cute as the dickens.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My first guess is terrier too


----------



## Snagglepants (Jul 18, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I'd say terrier mix, too... and to be honest, I don't see much GSD in there, but she's cute as the dickens.


Any idea what kinds of terrier? What kind of traits are leading to the terrier? More curious than anything, I'm not very good at this.

Also, I was almost sure she was at least some part GSD, given her black/brown coat and the pointed (though in her case, bent/floppy) ears. Is this potentially the case, or does it look unlikely?

And just for peace of mind, none of this makes me like Izzy any less, I'd just love to know what kind of little terror we're raising


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think it's her face/head that reminds me of some type of terrier


----------



## Snagglepants (Jul 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I think it's her face/head that reminds me of some type of terrier


It's definitely not dominantly GSD. Snout isn't as pointy.

I found this Googling around that has some of the same markings as her (her eyebrows in particular): Best of Both Worlds up for Adoption! - South Florida Miniature Pinscher Play Group (Hallandale, FL) - Meetup

But that's another mix, so that doesn't help much.


----------



## Snagglepants (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry for replying to myself, but this has some similarities in markings, ears, and even coat:

Photo: black and brown Jack Russel Terrier dog © biglama #19041997

Here's another:

Stock Photography of Little brown with black Jack Russel standing in the grass... csp6369451 - Search Stock Photos, Pictures, Images, and Photo Clip Art

Both are Black/Brown Jack Russels, which I didn't even know existed. But she's a lot taller than even the full-grown terriers at 4 months, and her bone structure is slightly different in the face and rear.


----------



## DaveRichards (Jul 18, 2011)

First thing I thought was a JRT/GSD cross.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She looks just like a Rat Terrier in the face, to me. Could be a mix with GSD but I'm not really seeing any GSD traits. Possibly Aussie?


----------

